# Spartenburg Day Visit



## aherman535 (Nov 11, 2007)

My dealer (service dept) is taking a group of good customers to the PC for a day. Bus leaves early morning returns in the evening. We are about 2-3 hrs away.

While I've done 2 PCD deliveries and a car control class, I always enjoy my time there. I asked what we would be doing and they weren't 100% sure - maybe it is ride and drive kinda thing?

Has anyone had any experience with these type of functions? Might be fun??

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

They ought to be able to give you some details. Factory tour, maybe? It would be cool to get some driving time, but... I would go just for fun.


----------

